# Ne vs Ni and Math/Logic problems



## shedreamt (Nov 7, 2011)

This could be totally unrelated to function but I wanted to explore how dominant or auxiliary Ne users and dominant or auxiliary Ni users perform in math classes and other activities requiring logical thinking. I suppose whether you have Ti or Te affects how you go about solving problems too? I noticed that ENFPs seem to be more interested and possibly good at humanities subjects rather than math. ENTPs and INTPs, how about you?

As an example, I got a good verbal SAT score but my math was totally average. My infj friends seem to get their calculations done in half the time it takes me! However, I can solve the really difficult problems sometimes because I can come up with tons of different solutions that I will try and eliminate. It just takes forever to detect the pattern when learning new concepts because its painfully slow and boring work lol. My Ne wants to run wild and not be stuffed into a box constrained by rules!


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

I would think this is more of a matter of Ti vs. Te. I'm terrible at math though (Ti-user) because I can't just take instruction I have to understand what I'm doing and if I don't understand it I'm out of luck. I realize much of my education in school stressed process over logic or depth (the teachers didn't bother to explain why enough to me so it just flew over my head). As a result I don't have either a very robust mechanism for conceptualizing math or the ability to practically apply it quickly like some other people do (I usually fall back on intuition, which is usually wrong especially with more complex equations, or just having to visualize it).


----------



## bananacrab (May 15, 2010)

I don't think math skills have much to do with personality type. Your functions are a reflection of how you see the world and make decisions, not your ability to understand logic. I know an ISFP and an ESFJ who got high 90s in all of their science and math courses in highschool. 

Functional differences would only come into play at the Master's/Ph.D level, where you need to start coming up with your own ideas. Then N-types would have the advantage. If on average T-types tend to be better at math before that, I would think it's because they're more likely to enjoy the subject, not because they are naturally better at it.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> I don't think math skills have much to do with personality type. Your functions are a reflection of how you see the world and make decisions, not your ability to understand logic.


Exactly! One would have to be psychic to find a correlation between personality type and any intellectual skill, since this obviously varies from person to person (I'm a slow math problem solver, while another INTJ I know from school was super fast, so there's one example).


----------

